# Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.



## gerihecht (1. Juli 2011)

Moin.
Um im nächsten Jahr wieder mit dem Top Skiper Per und seiner Bodil den dicken Lengs und Dorschen auf die Schuppen zu rücken haben wir mit Christian den 25+26 Juni als
Termin auf der Bodil festgelegt.

Kosten: Bootsmiete 3300 Euro
Kosten pro Teilnehmer: 330 Euro
Bezahlung: bis 6 Wochen vor Abfahrt auf mein Konto

Ablauf der Tour: Es Wird wie immer eine 48 St Tour mit Übernachtung auf See.

Am ersten Tag fischen wir auf Leng und Seelachs, da die letzteren gerne über den tiefliegenden Wracks im Mittelwasser stehen, und am zweiten Tag geht´s auf die hoffentlich dicken Dorsche!
Etwas zur Teilnahme :

Es ist selbstverständlich das wenn jemand kurzfristig abspringt und keinen Ersatz stellt für den Fahrpreis aufkommt da der Kutter ja voll gechartert ist

Teilnemer Liste.

*-Livio - bezahlt!*
*-Christian - bezahlt!*
*-Gerd - bezahlt!*
*-Koerty* - *bezahlt!*
*-Norbert - bezahlt!*
*-Uwe* - *bezahlt!*
*-Stefan - bezahlt!*
*-Claus *
*-Benny - bezahlt!*
*-Jan - bezahlt!*
*-(Willi)*


Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## bender (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Männers!

Was freu ich mich jetzt schon wieder auf Fische(n) bis zum abwinken...! :m

Abwracktour reloaded |supergri

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Livio (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Mahlzeit,

oh man, wird dat schön. Wenn ich diese Bilder wieder sehe merke ich das ich auf Entzug bin ....
Werde gleich mal Teye anmailen, der wollte auch mit.


----------



## gerihecht (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Thomas 
Das wird bestimmt wie immer wenn das Wetter mitspielt super.
Hoffe wir bekommen genügend Leute zusammen .
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Koerty (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Gerd,

würde mich sehr freuen auch dabei zu sein benötige dann wieder zwei Plätze.
Wünsche noch ein dickes Petrie für Bergen,oder ward ihr schon?

Gruß
Koerty:g


----------



## gerihecht (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Koerty
Schön was von dir zu hören.Freue mich das ihr wieder dabei sein wollt
Natürlich notiere ich 2Plätze für euch.
Nach Steigen geht es am 17.August .Wir können es kaum noch erwarten.
Gruß Gerd.#h


----------



## Livio (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Hallo Koerty,

sach mal bekommst Du nicht wieder Ärger wenn Du mit soooooviel Fisch zu Hause ankommst ? - grins -

Ich freu mich schon auf Euch !


----------



## bender (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Männers!

Ihr habt genug von kleinen Fischen?! Oder nur mal wieder richtig Laune auf harte Fights mit kampfstarken Offshorefischen?!

Dann kommt an Bord und seid dabei beim Hochseeabenteuer mit der MS Bodil!

Am 25-26.06 heißt es wieder Leinen Los zum Großfisch angeln bis die Arme schmerzen...! #:

Für diejenigen, die bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen hatten, hier noch mal ein link zu einem Bericht von einer unserer Touren:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2201313&postcount=217

So Männers, nun liegt es an Euch, die Teilnehmerliste wartet auf Eure Zusagen #6

Freu mich schon mächtig auf die Tour :q

Besten Gruß und bis bald

Christian


----------



## bender (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Sehr schön, da findet sich wieder mal ne klasse Crew zusammen!

Freut mich das Thomas mit an Deck ist #6

Die festen Teilnehmer sind schon mal rot markiert...

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Koerty (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

mach mich rot :e

Grüß Euch alle und ein frohes neues
Koerty


----------



## bender (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

grad mal rot gemacht...|supergri

Koerty, freut mich richtig das Du an Bord bist!
Mensch, das wird ne schöne Tour :m

Gruß

Christian


----------



## bender (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Update:

Koerty bringt noch Verstärkung mit... :vik:
Dominik will wieder die fetten Lengs aus den Wracks zerren...#:

Wir sind somit schon 5 Mann!

5 Plätze wären noch frei...

Wer will noch mit?!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## bender (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Update auf der Teilnehmerliste:

*Stefan *
*Willi*

Sind nun auch fest an Bord!

Da findet sich wieder ne super Crew zusammen... :vik:

Wenn nun noch Jan dabei ist, ist die Mannschaft perfekt 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## gerihecht (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin!​ 
Update:
Frieder und McKlappstuhl haben sich nun auch zur Tour gemeldet! Jan ist auch noch reserviert...!​ 
Wir sind somit vorerst vollzählig!​ 
Sobald sich etwas bei Euch ändern sollte, gebt mir bitte bescheid, sodass die Nachrücker ihre Chance nutzen können!​ 
Gruß​ 
Gerd​


----------



## noworkteam (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Dabei (kommt mit Stefan und Co. nach oben...),  
Gruß


----------



## gerihecht (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin aus Hamburg
Hallo Jan finde ich super das du mit dabei bist
Das wird mal wieder eine spitzen-Tour.
Gruß Gerd..


----------



## Dorschfutzi (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

*Danke gerihecht das du mich auf Befehl von der Klicke Witteborg und Norwork rausgeworfen hast, hätte ich vorher gewusst das die Beiden mitfahren wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen da mitzufahren. *

*Nicht nur unsere Politiker sind abhängig!!! #d*


----------



## noworkteam (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Da fängt die Woche doch schon gut an....bei so einer netten Begrüßung...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Ne Dufte Numma hier:g


----------



## bender (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Update auf der Teilnehmerliste:

Uwe, der Kumpel von Koerty ist nun auch fest dabei#6#6

Freu mich auf euch Jungs :vik:

Ein Platz ist vorerst noch für Benny reserviert...

Falls dennoch einer lust auf die Tou hat, dann kann ich ihn gerne auf die Nachrückeliste nehmen...

Obwohl sich so ne geile Tour wohl keiner freiwillig entgehen lässt :q

Wenn bloß schon Juni wäre... :k

Besten Gruß

Christian


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Wünsche Euch allen, dann aber auch richtig Spaß, und dicke Schläuche & Dorsche. Ich bin ja das Wochenende drauf, mit Per und seiner Bodil dann unterwegs.

Und das Wetter sollte zu dieser Zeit ja auch optimal sein, das man mit Shirt & kurzer Hose, den Dorschen zu Leibe rücken kann.

Ich freu mich auch schon riesig darauf, mal wieder mit der Bodil loszufahren, und mal wieder nen Fisch zu drillen.

Also Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Moin Jungs,
ganz besonderen Dank dir Chrischan, das du an mich gedacht  und mich persönlich angeschrieben hast, würde liebend gerne mitfahren, aber ich Arbeite zur Zeit im Ausland und weiss daher
im augenblick noch garnichts.
Arbeite hier mit Russen,Finnen, Italiener und anderen zusammen, ein einziges Chaos.

Könnte nur recht kurzfristig zusagen.

Man wat bin ich blöde,was will ich eigentlich noch mit der Kohle.

Sollte besser die Beine hoch legen und die Jungen ran lassen,aber da fehlt leider die Erfahrung.

Trotzdem Danke, ich verfolge das hier weiter.

CD


----------



## bender (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Claus!

Schön von Dir zu lesen 

Klingt ja mal echt lustig mit internationalen clique... :q

Na klar denken wir an Dich, wollen Dich ja auch gern bei der Spaßtruppe dabei haben#6

Schaun mer mal, vielleicht ergibt sich ja doch noch was und Du kannst mit uns los...

Würden uns freuen!

Bis dahin halt die Ohren Steif und viel spaß mit die Chaoten :q


----------



## bender (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Männers!

Um die Zeit bis zu Tour einbisschen zu überbrücken...

Per hat ein paar neue Videos hochgeladen:

http://ms-bodil.dk/?Video 

Viel Spaß bei gucken |supergri


----------



## bender (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin die Herren!

Elbe und Alster liegen in Eis...

Hier gibts n lütten Heißmacher von der Bodil:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN3KkmTOr9M&feature=youtu.be

Viel Spaß dabei :m


----------



## Koerty (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Moin,
da bleibt mir direkt die Spucke weg.
Per hat`s wohl,wie man sehen kann,voll drauf.
Ein dickes Petri !!!

Gruß
Koerty


----------



## bender (9. März 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin die Herren!

Den Winter haben wir wohl geschafft… 
Zeit sich um unsere gemeinsamen Angelprojekte zu kümmern 

Hab Euch grad eine PN mit meinen Bankdaten geschickt...

Sobald die Überweisung eingegangen ist, werde ich das entsprechend auf der ersten Seite im Thread vermerken!

Freue mich schon mächtig auf die gemeinsame Tour mit Euch  

PS: Falls die Tour wetterbedingt abgesagt wird, so werde ich Euch den Beitrag selbstverständlich umgehen zurück überweisen!

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Koerty (9. März 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Moin:vik:
das mit der Kohle geht klar,wollen ja nicht wieder so angeschmiert da stehen...
Was heißt hier Wetter bedingt ausfällt,wenn (B)engel reisen.
Werde am 20.03.noch eben an der re.Schulter operiert,damit ich beim drillen keine Probleme habe,und dann kann`s wegen mir los gehen.

Bin schon ganz geil auf dicken Fisch :q

L.G.
Koerty|wavey:


----------



## bender (9. März 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Koerty! 

Da mach ich mir bei Euch gar keinen Kopf 

Oh ha, dann drück ich Dir mal kräftig die Daumen für die OP!
Kannst dem Doc ja sagen er soll ne vernünftige Hydraulik verbauen, damit Du auch die ganz Dicken drillen kannst 

Viele Grüsse

Christian


----------



## bender (15. März 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Thomas!

Dein Beitrag für die Tour ist eingegangen #6

Hab mich da mal gleich angeschloßen und den Beitrag für Vaddern und mich auch in den Pott getan |supergri

Männers ich will los!!! Jetzt sofort!!!

Werd vorher noch mal in der Ostsee "üben" müssen 

Besten Gruß

Christian


----------



## Livio (15. März 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*



bender schrieb:


> ... Männers ich will los!!! Jetzt sofort!!! ...


 
mmmh, da ist auf der Bodil am 22.03 auf einer 20h Tour noch Platz ...:g


----------



## bender (22. März 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin!

Peer hat für uns schon mal Klar Schiff gemacht... :m

Na denn mal Leinen Los...!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Man Chrischan...... dann kann das ja bald los gehen.#h

Grüssle CD


----------



## noworkteam (23. März 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin, 

Dat Boot sieht doch wieder gut aus. Kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen....

Ach, ich würde gerne die Koje vorne rechts oben reservieren, ich brauche mittlerweile nachts Licht wegen diesem und jenem, und hinten in der Gangbang-Höhle ist es bissle dunkel...ich bin auch schon zu alt für Eure Darkroom-Session...:q

Gruß

Noworkteam

Chris: hast Mitte der Woche F-Post von mir...


----------



## bender (24. März 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Jan!

Du hast freie Kojenwahl!

Falls Du dann Nachts "rein zufällig" zwecks "Erfahrungsaustausch" im Darkroom vorbeischauen möchtest... Du bist willkommen :l

Ansonsten freue ich mich jetzt schon wie bekloppt mit Euch allen gemeinsam zu Fischen und auf ne große Runde "blödschnack" :q

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## gerihecht (6. April 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin
Ich hatte letzte Nacht einen sehr schönen Traum .Wir waren alle schon auf der Bodil und beim ersten Wrack kam dieser Fisch hoch.
Ich glaube ich habe Entzugs Erscheinungen 
Ich will angeln!!!!!
Frohe Ostern 
Gerd.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Mensch Gerd gleich Angler mit Fisch|uhoh:#6 du kannst ja Träume haben.

Hatte im letzten Herbst auch auf der Bodil so einen schönen Leng von 1,42 mtr. nur ein kleinwenig schlanker.

Schöne Feiertage noch.
Grüssle CD


----------



## bender (11. April 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Männers!

Die Temperaturen steigen, die Sonnenstunden nehmen zu und die Fische werden aktiv...

Bis zum 25.06. haben die Burschen noch Zeit um ordentlich Speck auf die Gräten zu bekommen... 

Dann sind wir zum "Abwracken" da :q

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Sputnik4711 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Na dann wünsche ich Euch doch mal dickes Petri !!

Schaut mal hier, das gilt es zu knacken

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=239100


----------



## bender (26. April 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Männers!

Hab grad mit Willi gesprochen und erfahren, dass er nur kurzfristig sagen kann, ob er 100% pro dabei ist.

Hab nun Claus mit auf die Liste gesetzt!

Wenn Willi doch dabei sein kann, was wirklich toll wäre, dann wären wir 11 Mann auf dem Boot. Wir haben schon mit 11 Mann gefischt und sind sehr gut klar gekommen. 
Würde dann noch Jeder an Bord was zurück bekommen.

Könnt Ihr mir bitte noch mal ein kurzes Feedback geben, wie es bei Euch aussieht?!

Danke + Gruß

Christian


----------



## Livio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

da ich mit jedem an Bord eigentlich schon mindestens 1x zum Fischen war sehe ich da kein Problem. Also ich hab nix dagegen, hauptsachen nette Leute und Spass an Bord.

Im Mai sind Jan und ich schon mal zum Warmmachen auf der Bodil :g


----------



## gerihecht (27. April 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Thomas du alter Fischräuber
Da wünsche ich euch ein dickes Petri und vor allen gutes Wetter
Wird es eine 3Tagestour ?
Grüß mir Jan
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Livio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*



gerihecht schrieb:


> ... Wird es eine 3Tagestour ? ...


 
Moin Gerd,

hast recht, ich hoffe doch das der Wettergott uns gnädig ist und wir drei Tage rauskönnen...

Falls ja mach ich uns ein paar nette Foto`s.

Ich freu mich aber auch schon auf unsere Tour !


----------



## bender (30. April 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin!

Update auf der "bezahlt" Liste...

Danke Peter, der Beitrag für Uwe, Norbert und Dich ist eingegangen :m

Hab auch mit den anderen Jungs geschnackt, ihre Zahlung ist auch auf dem Weg... #6

Jungs, ich könnt glatt schon heute los... :q

Wünsche Euch einen schönen 1. Mai!

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## MortyHH (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin,

ich wollte mal fragen, warum ich nicht mehr bei der Tour berücksichtig werde? Ich habe mich übers KB angemeldet und habe auch von GERD das okay bekommen. Nun habe ich lange nichts mehr gehört, Gerd reagiert auch nicht auf PNs und ich schaue hier nach und was sehe ich...ich bin garnicht mehr auf der Liste?? Kann mir das bitte einer mal erzählen? Es wäre ja nicht das ich mir schon extra Urlaub genommen hätte und Material gekauft habe....

Es wäre für mich sehr unverständlich, wenn ich nicht mehr mitfahen dürfte, da sich KEINER bei mir gemeldet hat und mit mir gesprochen hat.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was jetzt hier kommt.

MfG
Malte


----------



## noworkteam (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin,

damit nix schief gehen kann, haabe ich mir erlaubt die Bodil für die letzten drei Tage zu testen, nicht das der kahn schlechter geworden ist.

Das Gute zuerst: Per hat eine Kaffeemaschine eingebaut. außerdem, damit die Füsse nicht stinken, hat die Bodil wohl eine Fussbodenbewässerung erhalten.

Das Schlechte zu Schluss: Die Fahrt wird nicht besser werden als das was ich erlebt habe, Per hat auf der 3-Tagestour "Leng-City" angelaufen....Meter ohne Ende.....
Nach zwei Tagen war Ende mit Fischen, keine Kühl-Möglichkeiten mehr,..,nicht in Per´s TK´s und nicht in den Boxen der Mitstreiter...nirgends Platz....

Ich muss jetzt erstmal die Kinderlähmung in den Armen vom Pumpen weg bekommen.

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

PS. War auch gut so, Wetter frischte am letzten Tag sowieso ein bisschen auf...


----------



## Strunz (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*



noworkteam schrieb:


> PS. War auch gut so, Wetter frischte am letzten Tag sowieso ein bisschen auf...



Erstmal Glückwunsch zu den Fängen:m
Wir fahren am 05.07. zu ner 2-Tagestour raus. Wird sicher wieder gut werden
Schönes Foto... !!!


----------



## MortyHH (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

So nachdem ich ja nun immer noch keine Anwort, weder hier noch im KB,  erhalten habe warum ich nun nicht fahren darf, ziehe ich die Anmeldung  offziel von meiner Seite zurück.
Auf so ein Level muss und brauch ich mich runter lassen. Erst sagen klar  du kannst mitfahren und dann klammheilich streichen und keine Reaktion  warum und wieso. #c

Macht ihr mal schön eure Tour alleine und beim nächsten mal stellt doch  eure Tour hier nicht rein, nicht das es noch andere gibt, die sich nen  Arsch freuen auf der Bodil mitfahren zu dürfen, Urlaub nehmen und dann  hinten rum so in den selbigen gefickt werden, weil keiner nen Arsch in  der Hose hat, zusagen was Sache ist.:m

MfG 
Malte#h


----------



## gerihecht (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*



MortyHH schrieb:


> So nachdem ich ja nun immer noch keine Anwort, weder hier noch im KB, erhalten habe warum ich nun nicht fahren darf, ziehe ich die Anmeldung offziel von meiner Seite zurück.
> Auf so ein Level muss und brauch ich mich runter lassen. Erst sagen klar du kannst mitfahren und dann klammheilich streichen und keine Reaktion warum und wieso. #c
> 
> Macht ihr mal schön eure Tour alleine und beim nächsten mal stellt doch eure Tour hier nicht rein, nicht das es noch andere gibt, die sich nen Arsch freuen auf der Bodil mitfahren zu dürfen, Urlaub nehmen und dann hinten rum so in den selbigen gefickt werden, weil keiner nen Arsch in der Hose hat, zusagen was Sache ist.:m
> ...


 
Moin Malte
Erst mal zur Sache 
Ich habe es mir nach harter Arbeit erlaubt einen längeren Urlaub zu machen.
Die Tour ist  für den 25+26 Juni geplant also in einem Monat!!!
Wo liegt dein Problem eigentlich ? Du hättest ja noch genügend Zeit gehabt zu Überweisen.!!!!
Nun ich hab einen A...... in der Hose  und ich finde es schade das du in den selbigen gef....wurdest um es um es in deinen 
ausgewählten Wortschatz zu halten 

Wir werden unsere Touren auch in Zukunft hier reinstellen.
Machen wir ja schon einige Jahre so es hat auch immer gut geklappt

MfG Gerd.


----------



## gerihecht (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Jan
Petri zu den Fängen !!!
Hoffentlich sehen wir uns ende Juni und es gibt wieder Fisch satt.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## MortyHH (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Hallo Gerd,

ja das ist ja schön für dich. 
Ja das stimmt wohl, mit dem Überweisen, aber weißt du, dass wenn du erst auf einer Liste stehst und dann ohne Kommentar gestrichen wirst bzw es keine Erklärung gibt warum das passiert ist findest du das doch auch sehr komisch oder?
Egal ich fahre nächstes Jahr lieber mit ein paar bekannten 'Freunden mit der Bodil. Da bin ich sicher, dass ich bei den Leudden erwünscht bin und kein Lückenbüsser bin.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*



MortyHH schrieb:


> Hallo Gerd,
> 
> ja das ist ja schön für dich.
> Ja das stimmt wohl, mit dem Überweisen, aber weißt du, dass wenn du erst auf einer Liste stehst und dann ohne Kommentar gestrichen wirst bzw es keine Erklärung gibt warum das passiert ist findest du das doch auch sehr komisch oder?
> Egal ich fahre nächstes Jahr lieber mit ein paar bekannten 'Freunden mit der Bodil. Da bin ich sicher, dass ich bei den Leudden erwünscht bin und kein Lückenbüsser bin.



Hi Malte,
hast Recht, musst Dich nicht zum Affen machen lassen von den .....


----------



## gerihecht (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin
Sind ja wirklich niedlich die Welpen Dorschfutzi oder 
Dorschkalle wie im Kutterboard.
Wenn du uns so siehst bin ich ja richtig froh.
Lieber  solche  Welpen als alte Köter.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Moin Fischers, bald geht es los, ich hoffe Ihr seid alle Gesund und gut drauf??????
Freue mich schon vertraute Gesichter wieder zu sehen und gemeinsam die Ruten zu schwingen.
Grüssle CD


----------



## bender (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Claus, alter Fischräuber 

Bin auch schon völlig "unterdorscht" muss dringend wieder auf See und dicke Fische bändigen 

Hoffe mal das Wetter pendelt sich langsam mal ein... Der ständige Wechsel von Hoch- und Tiefdruckgebieten sorgt leider für mächtig Wind...

Na ja, ohne das "Wetterfieber" wär die Tour wohl nur halb so spannend...

Grüße

Christian


----------



## gerihecht (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Hallo Claus
Mann hoffentlich ist es bald soweit und wir sehen uns auf der Bodil.
Männers fangt schon mal das Beten an .
Gruß Gerd


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Nabend Gerd, habe grad mal bei Windfinder reingeschaut.......
na hoffentlich wird dat was mit uns.:m
Grüssle CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Tach auch,

so schlecht sieht es doch nicht aus.
Aber vor Samstag kann man da ja eh nichts sagen.

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

viiiiieeeeelllll Wind und hohe Wellen....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

nooooch mehr Wind und noch höhere Wellen...
jetzt müssen wir schon sehr viel Glück haben damit das noch was wird...


----------



## Livio (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

wir hätten heute fahren sollen ......


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

du sagst es, gestern war auch gutes Wetter


----------



## Hechtpeter (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Hallo Bodil-Team,

auf welche Vorhersage verlasst Ihr Euch denn??

Windfinder,DWD oder DMI ?

Will ab Sonntag auch ab Hirtshals Richtung Riff.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Windfinder und dwd...sieht sehr übel aus...denke ab Mittwoch wird es besser...für uns leider zu spät...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/thyboron


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/skagerrak


und hier für dich das Skagerrak...leider im SuperForeCast bis jetzt nur der Samstag...aber da werden die Wellen auch mächtig werden...


----------



## Hechtpeter (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

das sieht nicht wirklich gut aus#d


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Wenn der Dienstag nicht wäre würde es eventl. sogar klappen!

Für dich von Hirtshals könnte was gehen!
Ich drücke die Daumen, hast du die 3 oder 4 Tage bebucht?

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Moin Stefan, sieht wirklich nicht berauschend für unsere Tage
aus.
Son Shit........ nicht schon wieder#c#c
aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt......oder????
Also lieber weiter heimlich freuen.
Grüssle CD


----------



## gerihecht (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin
Ja dei Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Hilft nichts als abwarten was Per am Samstag oder Sonntag zu melden hat.
Hoffen wir auf ein kleines großes Wunder.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

ein wenig besser ist es ja geworden...
...vll. kommt das gute Wetter von Mittwoch ja eher...


----------



## Hechtpeter (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Wenn der Dienstag nicht wäre würde es eventl. sogar klappen!
> 
> Für dich von Hirtshals könnte was gehen!
> Ich drücke die Daumen, hast du die 3 oder 4 Tage bebucht?
> ...


 

Hi,

wir fahren morgen früh los, übernachten auf der Orca1.

Gebucht sind 3 Tage, hoffentlich mit etwas weniger Wind.


DWD sagt 5-6,Dienstag abnehmend.Ich ahne nichts Gutes...




Für Euch drücke ich natürlich auch die Daumen!!!

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Koerty (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Männer`s:vik:

bin gerade aus dem Urlaub,an der Nordsee,zurück.
Wetter,vieeel Wind.
Hoffe selbstverständlich auch auf ein kleines Wunder.
Aber ich denke das es für eine Absage am Sonntag etwas zu Spät ist,wir müssen ja auch noch ca.850 Km fahren.

Grüße
Koerty:g


----------



## noworkteam (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*



Koerty schrieb:


> Moin Männer`s:vik:
> 
> bin gerade aus dem Urlaub,an der Nordsee,zurück.
> Wetter,vieeel Wind.
> ...


 
Das passt schon...Wenn Sonntag Mittag die Ansage kommt, und die positiv ist, reicht die Zeit um entspannt nach Thyboron zu fahren...

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Wir fahren ja auch 800 km und fahren entspannt um 14.30 los!
Per sagt wenn um 12.00 ab oder Go!

Der Wind am Montag hat sich ja sogar mehr als beruhigt. Leider drückt der Dienstag eine unschöne Welle rein...aber ich habe die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben...das Wetter ist seit Anfang der Woche jeden Tag besser geworden.


----------



## bender (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin die Herren!

Nun melde ich mich auch mal zurück...

War 1 Woche in St.Peter-Ording und dachte eigentlich dass wir da schon genug Wind hatten...

Na ja, für die Lenkmatte wars ja ganz nett...

Nun wünsche ich mir aber ruhige Verhältnisse...

Momentan ist es recht schwer genaues aus dem "Kaffeesatz" zu lesen... |uhoh:

Windfinder "Ekofisk" meldet für Mo+Di um 5 Bft... DWD für das Gebiet "Fischer" ne schlappe 3 Bft... DMI ist sehr zuverlässig, meldet aber bis dato nur bis So Mittag, 4-5 Bft...

However... werde morgen Abend schon mal bei Per anrufen...
Denke aber vor Sonntag gegen 12 Uhr kann er auch nichts verbindliches sagen...

Ich wünsche mir heute ein solides 3:0 gegen Pleitos, Waskostos, Insolvenzos, oder wie der Rest der Griechentruppe heißt... :q Und noch viiiiel mehr wünsche ich mir, dass das mit unserer Tour klappt #6

Wäre ja auch nur halb so schön ohne Nervengespanne... 

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin moin,

also nach der aktuellen Wetterentwicklung sage ich diese Tour findet nicht statt. Aber leider müssen wir noch bis zur Entscheidung ein paar Stunden warten. Hoffe die Absage kommt um 18.00, weil das Essen muss man ja auch noch einkaufen.

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Moin Fischer und Griechenlandbesieger, 
die Fass ohne Boden fahren nun endgültig nach Hause und ich denke wir bleiben zu Hause.
Habe gerade mal wieder bei NiederschlagsRadar.de rein geschaut und mir die Windentwicklung zeigen lassen. Oh Oh dat wird nichts mit unseren Angeltagen.
Kommt eine richtige Windwand von Norwegen/Bergen runter BF8
und mehr.
Nein Nein nicht schon wieder.#d
Gebt mal bescheid wenn einer vom Per was gehört hat.
Grüssle CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

...das ist wie ein Fluch...
...immer wieder zuviel Wind...


----------



## bender (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin!

Die Wettervorhersagen sind erheblich unterschiedlich...

*DMI* wird von Per als Referenz genutzt...
http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/fisker.htm

Leider bis dato nur die Vorschau bis Montag 14:00 Uhr, bis dahin aber alles im grünen Bereich...
Nächste Aktuallisierung erst ab 21 Uhr...


*DWD* hingegen meldet "rock n' roll"...
http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...bericht__72__NordOstsee__node.html?__nnn=true

*Windfinder* sieht für MO+DI auch ok aus...
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ekofisk

Ich werde heute um 18 Uhr bei Per anrufen, denke da sollten wir etwas mehr Gewissheit haben...

Melde mich dann sofort zurück und sag Euch bescheid!

Bitte denkt dran Euch etwas zu Essen und Trinken zu kaufen...

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## bender (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin!

Hab grad mit der Frau von Per telefoniert, wir haben grünes Licht für die Tour! #6

Der Montag sieht sehr gut aus, hoffen wir mal dass sich der Dienstag ähnlich gut verhält.

Zur Sicherheit werde ich morgen um 11 Uhr noch mal anrufen und Euch bescheid geben... 

Denkt bitte an Verpflegung und die dänischen Angelscheine!

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Das wird eine schaukelige Angelegenheit...
Aber wir werden sehen:g


----------



## bender (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin!

Die Frau von Per hat grad angerufen und die Tour nun doch abgesagt...!

Montag wäre gar kein Thema, aber ab Dienstag früh ist es definitiv zu stürmisch, da ist Angeln kaum möglich...

Schade, aber so ist das mit dem Wetter da oben nun mal...

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Moin Christian,
das ist aber auch eine sch..... mit dem Wind in der Gegend.#q
Hatte mich schonmal gefreut euch alle wieder zu sehen. Sollte wohl nicht sein.
Wird das noch mal was????Hoffe doch sehr.
Na dann werde ich die Tage nutzen und meinen Autopilot im Boot (Hydraulik) weiter einbauen. Die Trollingzeit kommt ja erst noch.
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja mal zeit mit zum Trolling zu Fahren.
Grüssle CD und noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Ja so ist das mit dem Wetter...wird auch immer schlimmer so wie mir das vorkommt...extrem viele Touren werden abgesagt!
Trolling sag mal wann und wo und ich bin dabei, Christian bestimmt auch oder?

LG


----------



## gerihecht (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin
Ja leider ....... aber es gibt sicherlich ein andermal !!!!!! 
September ist ja noch offen.
Gruß Gerd.


----------



## noworkteam (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Dumm gelaufen,..,machste nix....

Schönen Sonntag.

Gruß


----------



## Koerty (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin,

habe gerade noch mal in meine Mail geschaut,bevor ich mich mit meinen Kumpels in den gepackten Bulli setzen wollte,frisch geduscht,gut gefrühstückt und dann so was
Kann man leider nicht ändern, -Global warming- oder was;+

Hoffe wir kommen noch mal zusammen,in diesem Sinne

Grüße
         Koerty#q


----------



## Sputnik4711 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Hallo Gerd, ist ja echt traurig mit dem Wetter, und echt schade für Euch, bin mal gespannt, wie das mit meiner Tour 1 Woche später ( 1/2 Juli ) wird, ich hoffe der Wind hat sich dann ein wenig beruhigt ! Aber 1 Ass habe ich ja noch im Ärmel, für September habe ich noch 3 Plätze auf der Bodil gebucht, und ich hoffe doch, das der Wind nicht so lange andauert !!
Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Strunz (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Schade für Euch#q
Hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser, wir sind am 5.+6. Juli auf der Bodil!
#h


----------



## bender (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Ralf!

Drück Euch feste die Daumen für Eure Tour#6

Kann ja nicht ewig stürmen...obwohl dieses Jahr wettertechnisch mal echt recht "bescheiden" ausfällt...

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Livio (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*



bender schrieb:


> ...obwohl dieses Jahr wettertechnisch mal echt recht "bescheiden" ausfällt...




mmmmh, ich glaub das geht schon 2 Jahre so ....

Sagt mir zumindest mein Bauchgefühl |rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Für mich startet der nächste Versuch am 09. + 10.07.! Ich hoffe dieses Mal ist mir der Wettergott gnädig


----------



## noworkteam (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Für mich startet der nächste Versuch am 09. + 10.07.! Ich hoffe dieses Mal ist mir der Wettergott gnädig


 
Stefan, viel Erfolg,..,wenn ich dann allerdings Deine Quote der letzten beiden Jahre anschaue (gebucht und nicht rausgekommen),..,ich würde mal an Deiner Stelle mal eine Kerze anzünden.

Gruß


----------



## Strunz (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Für uns gehts gleich los zur Bodil:vik:
Wetter soll super sein, na warten wir es mal ab|kopfkrat
Hoffe das die Fische mitspielen, ich werd dann mal berichten wie es war#6 Hoffe mit schönen Foto´s:vik:

|wavey:Strunz


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Na dann mal viel Erfolg..

Gruß


----------



## Strunz (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin
Wir sind wieder zurück...
Wollte dann mal kurz berichten wie es war!
Wir haben am ersten Tag in ca. 40 Metern Tiefe geangelt auf Dorsch und Leng.
Die Fänge waren gigantisch:vik::vik:
So etwas habe ich noch nicht erlebt, jedes runterlassen der Köder gab einen Biss! Einige Dorsche über 1 Meter waren dabei, auch einige Leng bis 125cm! Und noch viele viele große Fische schnappten sich die Köder. Wir haben am ersten Tag damit so viel Fisch gefangen, dass wir am zweiten Tag gezielt auf Seehecht gegangen sind. Es war klar das dann auch nicht so viel Fisch an Bord kommt. Das war aber auch in Ordnung nach den Mengen am ersten Tag. 
6 Seehechte und einige kleinere Dorsche wurden dann noch gefangen. Auch der Bootrekord der Bodil wurde geknackt mit einem Seehecht von 9,2 kg:m
Super Tour mit vielen und großen Fischen!

|wavey:Strunz


----------



## noworkteam (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Na dann : herzlichen Glückwunsch.

PS. dann sind das Eure Seehechte auf Facebook....

Gruß


----------



## Strunz (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Na dann : herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> 
> PS. dann sind das Eure Seehechte auf Facebook....
> 
> Gruß



Stimmt, aber nicht alle... der muß vorher auch schon mal drauf geangelt haben...


----------



## gerihecht (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin
Auch von mir ein dickes Petri.!!
Es muß ja einfach nur super gewesen sein in 40m Wassertiefe solche schönen Fische zu fangen.
Da gibt es ja Spaß ohne Ende beim drillen weil die Fische ja noch kämpfen können.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

So unsere Tour hat auch endlich mal stattgefunden.
Fische satt würde ich sagen, wir hatten eine 120 Liter Box voll mit Filet.#6
Leider fast ausschliesslich Dorsche, selbst auf Naturködersysteme kamen die Dorsche. Ich hatte noch 5 schöne Pollacks und einen Steinbeisser:k. Auf dem ganzen Boot mit 14 Anglern incl. Per und Soren nur 20 Lengs.
Am zweiten Tag leider sehr hohe Wellen und Wind|uhoh:, große Fische kamen 20 m hinter dem Boot nach oben und durften dann über das Wasser surfen


----------



## gerihecht (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Moin Stefan
Erst mal ein dickes Petri zu den gefangenen Fischen.
Ist ja schön das ihr mal auf See gekommen seid.
Hoffe ja das es bei uns auch noch klappt.
Aber im September wird es ja schon klappen.
Gruß Gerd,


----------



## Helgelandfischer (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

@Strunz, "Seehecht von 9,2 kg" alle Achtung!

Von dem Fisch würde ich gern mal ein Pic sehen.
Fischergruß
Kay
* .,.~^~.,.~\______/~^~.,.~^~.,.~^~. *
*´¯`•.¸¸.•´¯`•.¸ ><((((((º>*
*`•.¸¸.•´¯`•.¸¸.•´¯`•.¸ ><((((º>*


----------



## Strunz (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Leng und Dorschtour MS Bodil am 25+26 06 2012.*

Ich hoffe ich darf hier einen link nach Facebook einfügen...


http://www.facebook.com/bodils.fiskeklub?ref=ts#!/photo.php?fbid=339602009452229&set=a.339601782785585.77584.100002072975063&type=1&theater





Helgelandfischer schrieb:


> @Strunz, "Seehecht von 9,2 kg" alle Achtung!
> 
> Von dem Fisch würde ich gern mal ein Pic sehen.
> Fischergruß
> ...


----------

